# best rabbit distress hand call



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

what do you guys think. I have a primos and the new fox pro skyote and and old hand carved one, but i can always add what should i add???


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

My three favorites are the Tally Ho, Tweety and Dan Thompson's PC1. I also use, from time to time, as a long range coaxer a Haydel cottontail. It is the worst cottontail sounding call, but it makes the raspiest jack rabbit I have ever heard.

what do you think of the Skyote?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

About all I have been using this year is my Crit R Call Standard. Great call! Cheap, easy to use, easy to find, and I can do distress and ki yi's on it. Or a Crit R Call Song Dog or song dog Jr. then you can get a little more howling out of the call.

I have about 4 of each..just in case I lose one. The Standard on my lanyard now has called in lots of coyotes. The toneboard is totally scarred up from my teeth!  I have also liked my Verminator Syco Tweety.

Another thing to consider: Pretty much any call will work. As long as you are sounding like something having a ****ty day and you have coyotes in hearing distance they are going to investigate. When I first started this game I had to have every dang call on the shelf and now a lot of them do that very thing...sit on the shelf! But of course it is good to try a variety to see what you can operate well. And you HAVE to have confidence in the call that you are using! Have fun!


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> Another thing to consider: Pretty much any call will work. As long as you are sounding like something having a sh*tty day and you have coyotes in hearing distance they are going to investigate. When I first started this game I had to have every dang call on the shelf and now a lot of them do that very thing...sit on the shelf! But of course it is good to try a variety to see what you can operate well. And you HAVE to have confidence in the call that you are using! Have fun!


I hear ya.

I have a plastic 5 gallon pail half full of calls that I have accumulated over the years. Many have never seen the field. They looked good but I couldn't make them sound good.

Over the years I have basically used 4 calls that hang on two lanyards. I have 2 open reeds for howling and distress sounds and two other style calls for distress sounds. I have confidence in these and they don't freeze up when it is really cold.

Like Fallguy said I think it is more having confidence in the call than the actual call itself.

Good Luck!

YoteSlapper


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

skyote is like most other open reed calls anything from ki-yi to howl to jackrabbit. i can get louder with it than with any other call. anther thing i have notice is you can a just about perfect cow elk call out of it! Not that i have ever called elk but it sounds like the guys on tv. i think its a good cheaper call.

I haven't been getting the cottontail sound i like but does give a very raspy jackrabbit. i have only been out in the field with it once.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i always suspected that a jack clinched tightly in your fingers would qualify as a downright fine hand call! :lol: them hind feet would probably shred you forearms after awhile though...


----------



## Crazycowboy (Oct 31, 2009)

best rabbit calls I've ever used (and i've tried alot of the "fancy" wood calls) is the Lehman "Circe" call in Jackrabbit or Cottontail either one, depending on where I am at. They are compact, tough, and LOUD! The only problem i've got with them is the reeds tend to freeze up quite often...but I think I may be overblowing the calls...since i've had this problem with other close reed calls...


----------

